# InFocus IN76 Very Dim Replacement Bulb



## iKokomo (Jun 3, 2016)

I just got a neat InFocus IN76 at a Goodwill thrift store for under $30 USD  and the bulb that was in it had over 5000 hours on it but still was pretty good. 

I wanted to get a new bulb so it would be brighter, so I got a bulb and housing online and when I installed it, it is extremely dim. Much worse than the 5000 hour bulb. 

Is there a reason for this, does the bulb just need to be put on for a while to get to full brightness? I have never replaced a bulb before so I am not sure exactly what is wrong.

Thanks for your help!!


----------

